# Possible Panic Attack?!!!!



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

hi everyone,
im worried about my little Fredrick. Ive had quite a time since ive had her, including many vet visits. i need some advice on if this sounds like something anyone else has ever expierienced before. just tonight i went to get Fredrick out of her cage, right away she was lunging at my fingers and trying to bite them. she usually is a very friendly hedgehog so i found that weird. i finally got her out and i was sitting on my bed with her and she went from cuddling to freaking out. she jumped up and started running in circles frantically && biting me, she was jumping but she had no quills up and she wasnt making any noise. she peed and pooped, her poop was BRIGHT green. i couldnt hold onto her anymore so i had to put her back in her cage. she ran around like she was scared to death until she buried herself under her cage liner, where for 10 minutes straight she rustled around jumping the whole entire time. i just stood there and watched, amazed at how one minute she was fine then the next she was so crazy. she came out of the blanket once and she was rolling around on her back and side and running in circles once again. its been 30 minutes and she still is doing the same thing. she looks like shes having a mental breakdown && i feel so bad.
can anyone please help me?!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is really strange and it's hard to say what is going on. Was there any new smells? Sometimes that will set them off but I've never seen it to that degree. Do you have storms going through your area? My hedgehog Sandra gets really wound up from this and it's one way I know for sure a thunderstorm is going to hit. She's never tried to bite but she will rustle like that and start jumping, acting overall kinda freaked out. If I tried grabbing her in that state I'd for sure get poked cause she leaves her visor half down and lunges at stuff. I have picked her up before despite all this and she will scurry to get down.

I know it will be hard but try giving her a once over to make sure she doesn't have anything visibly wrong, that could cause it too...like a hair wrapped on her, a quill poking, toe nails and feet etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A few things to look for. Is there possibly a quill bent over and sticking into her skin. I've had that happen numerous times and they freak right out. Another possibility is a bug bite. Also, like Hedgieonboard mentioned, new smells.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How about any odd or loud sounds at the time you got her up or during the day?

How about a flea or maybe ear mites? 

I had one once that got ear mites. She was pretty much OK, then suddenly just starting jumping, and turning circles and stomping her feet. A minute later she would be fine, and then would do the same behavior again a few minutes later. A veterinary visit showed she had some mites in her ear. She didn't seem to have them anywhere else and never exhibited any other symptoms. Once treated her behavior was fine again.


----------



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response. && thanks for all of the help. I wanted to give it another night or so to see if it was just a one time thing. 

I remembered that I had put on lotion prior to that night, but ever since then I've tried to make sure not to have anything smelly on that I think could have caused it && she is continuing to do the same thing. She gets very upset when try to mess with her and she's nearly impossible to hold onto. She won't eat any meal worms and her appetite has decreased. I made a vet app for Thursday so ill keep an eye on her until then.

I did notice that she has been scratching the left side of her body && she has been biting or chewing on herself, like she's trying to itch. I have fleece liners but could it be mites? I just don't know if she is necessarily scratching enough for it to be that ? She just looks very uncomfortable and like something is really bothering her.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I used cloth liners with the one that had ear mites. We have no idea where she got them as she had not been anywhere to have picked them up. She was also housed with her sister, and her sister never showed any symptoms (she was treated just in case though)and once treated she never got them again either. It was quite a mystery.

Hopefully the vet will be able to figure out what is going on with her and give you and her some relief.


----------



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

Well i took Fredrick to the vet today, she was very uncooperative so they gave her some gas to put her to sleep while they looked in her mouth and ears. She said that everything looked great. 

They did do a stool test because she thought it might be something GI. The test for worms and parasites came back normal, but they also tested for bacterial infections. 

Her results came back with an abnormal amount of strep in her system. I have no clue how that happened, but she is on medication and a yogurt diet && we go back in two weeks for a check up. So happy i can finally get my baby to feeling better, and thank you everyone for their intrest in helping me!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad that you found out what it was and that it was relatively easy. That's great news! Keep us posted on how Frederick is doing.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow. Didn't really see strep coming as a result for this one. You are the second this week I have seen with that diagnosis. It always seems like certain diagnosis pop up at the same time for animals that are no where near each other. Funny how that happens.

Hopefully she starts to feel better in a couple of days. Watch her stool if it goes green, get some probiotics and start adding to her food.


----------



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

Im afraid i have some not so good news. It seems like Fredrick is continuing to get worse, she has completely stopped eating && shes extremely chaotic. Absolutley refuses to take her medicine, && i have to practically force her down to controll her. 

Shes been running around her cage, rolling around on her side, itching and just completely not acting right. I was so excited on the hope we found something that would help, but its getting frusterating because it just doesnt seem like we have found exactly what is going on. It takes me almost 20 minutes and 4 tries to give her the medication && im afraid im gonna stress her out too much but it needs to be done. When hedgehogs are sick, do they get fevers? Can it be the fever that is making her act like this? 

I feel like im not doing the right thing by chasing her around her cage, making her even more scared until i can get ahold of her. But she needs the medicine. Does anyone know what i could be doing differently?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Bump to see if anyone has any advice on this situation


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Sure they can get fevers. When mine have had a fever they usually act really miserable, don't want to move and just want to sleep all the time when they have one though. I've only ever had them run a fever when they were seriously sick and already behaving like seriously sick hedgehogs. Kinda like we do.

Did they examine the side of her body that she is scratching at extremely well? Perhaps there is a bacterial infection, or fungal infection going on. I believe from your description that most of this behavior is directed to one side of her body. I hate to say it, but I think she needs to be re-examined. Call the vet this morning and tell him what is going on, and get her back in to have her re-examined. Your poor girl, she really sounds like something is agitating her.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although this is probably nothing worthwhile, but does she act the frantic when she is out of the cage too? I'm sure not, but could she be reacting to something in the cage?

A agree on another vet visit and ask if there is a long lasting antibiotic injection that could be given to her. I had that with a little boy with staph that refused to let me give him the oral meds. Although the injection did not completely cure the problem, it did work long enough that he started to feel better and became more co-operative with the oral meds.

Also ask if there is something that could be given to settle her skin down. It sounds like something is driving her nuts. With dogs who get fleas and go nuts, they are given and injection and I'm not exactly certain what it is, but it helps calm the itchies down. 

When you bath her, do you use any type of shampoo or? I'm not sure if you have said but perhaps a nice warm bath in just water might help sooth her. If that doesn't work, try oatmeal, normal oatmeal. 

Poor girl. I hope it gets figured out soon.


----------



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

She's like that outside of her cage too. Usually when I give her a bath i use that aveeno oatmeal formula body wash. 

I called the vet and she said she might have an inner ear infection and that could be causing her to be so off balance. Also, she said to get some soft cat food (not fishy kind) and see if she will eat that and maybe hold off on her medicine. After Monday if she is still not eating, they can give her what they called a "nutrient shot." I know its important to interact with her but should I be messing with her that much while she's feeling this bad? Or will it stress her out even more?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i kinda questioned the same thing, but what i've been doing is just putting jacob in a towel on my lap while he's not feeling well and letting him sleep that way i can kinda still keep an eye on him which more eases my mind that he's still breathing with an easy check and we still get that bonding time, but that may not work so well in your situation  definitely agree with the fever thing as jacob has been running one, but i can definitely tell as he is much warmer to the touch than usual and he is even sweating badly at times trying to fight it off and as kalandras is pretty lethargic and just looks and acts like he's running a fever and not feeling well, he barely wants to even lift his head at times let alone move if he doesn't have to. sorry know it's not much help. hope she gets better soon


----------



## mrswolf89 (Aug 16, 2014)

My hedgie Luna is acting kind of strange. since yesterday when i changed her bedding and put one of my freshly worn shirts in there to help her get familiar with my scent ya know. and shes digging and scratching alot since then and running around when i go to try and hold her for a little bit. she normally sleeps at this time of day but she just seems alittle freaked out and adjitated (Wrong spelling). but i guess im gonna try just taking my shirt out but im worried about her. i know its pretty vague but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread is few years old, you should probably make a new one. 
But I would say keep the T-shirt in there.


----------

